# Fishing?



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone doing any fishing? Ive been hitting the trout since season 
started but today I hit the big river and nailed some big ones!! Caught 
my limit of 18"- 20"ers today but the big ones broke my line so 
afterwards I hit the store and grabbed some bigger line. I had 6lb test 
on which was brand new braided. Im not big on using bigger line for 
trout but 2 much bigger ones broke my line today as I had them right at 
my feat!!!




Grabbed my self a heavy duty surf caster to try for some stripers but I 
might be to late for that or I might just catch the tail end.Havent 
fished in years, why I have no idea but if you havent give it a try 
again cause man is it fun. Same thing for my older brother, he hasnt 
fished in years so I bought him a license the other day and took him 
with me today and now he is hooked and will be buying a new rod. His was
ancient pole took a beating also today with broken line from fish. 

Ill start taking some pics now that I have a card reader for my phonecard.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds to me like another fish that got away story!




Sounds like a good time. I have been wanting to get back into to fishing. I have not been since I was a boy. Now that my kids are getting bigger I would like to take them.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 5, 2011)

Get back into it!!! I went today and nailed a crap load but my USB Ports are giving me grief now, I have 3 of these and it wont read any of them and Im not skilled enough to fix it. I tried updating the drivers for them and nothing!!!



I think its time to get a new laptop. This laptop is supposed to have multi-card reader built in but it just has slots and I have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds like you are really into it Wade. Are these native trout or stocked? Maybe you are following the stock truck around. You probably bribed the driver with a few bottles and now you have struck the mother-lode.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2011)

A little of both there Rich. My daughter wasnt into fishing at all until
today as I took her to my hot spot and she cast out and immediately 
caught a 19" Rainbow and then cast again and caught a 16" Brown. 2 more 
casts and then she hands me the pole saying it is snagged on something, I
grab it and check it out and its just barely moving and I give it back 
to my daughter and say reel it in as its not snagged you just have a big
fish on. She reeled in a 20" Sucker fish that weighed 3 1/2 lbs and 
once she got it near land the thing freaked out and splashed the crap 
out of us and she started laughing so hard she almost dropped the pole 
in the water!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 6, 2011)

How do you cook your trout wade? I havent found any way to cook them yet that made them edible to me.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm glad she got to have a great time. It helps to hook them on the hobby when they can catch a few nice fish!


Waldo, the best way I found to cook trout is to do a simple flour and corn meal mixture with some black peeper mixed in. Trout only up to 14-15" are best for this. Dip the fish in a simple egg dip and then dunk them into the flour/corn meal mixture to thoroughly coat them inside and out. Use a skillet heated well to egg frying temp using a bit of butter or oil. Fry the fish quickly, turning to do both sides. It will turn golden brown and when it starts to seperate the skin from the backbone, it will turn white and flaky. It is then done. Using a fork, the slab of meat peels off the backbone and ribs. It is light and flaky with a crispy coating. It is a less intense fishy taste. 


Big ones are better baked, but that is aother recipe..........


----------



## Flem (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you use "Wade-ers", or a boat or do you fish from shore? 

If those are stocked trout, they are really large. Around here they stock the 8-12 inch ones. They do put a "few" larger ones in but mostly small.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2011)

I wrap mine in foil with butter and garlic and chives inside and grill them on high for about 5 minutes flipping once during this time. Trout is one of the only fish I eat along with Catfish and Monk dish. I also like Crappie and Snapper never tried Sunnies yet or Perch even though both are abundant here. Im fishing from the shore here, no boat!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 7, 2011)

Dont be sad wade.most peole wtth boats fish where ??..Along the shore !! 


















Thanks for the recipe appleman


----------



## Jackie (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been doing well with Crappie here. I have to depend on a friend who has a boat to take me though--it's too shallow around the shoreline with these hot temps--they're out in the deep water. The flooding we had in April (which was during prime fishing time) messed up spawn so that'l cut down on next year's.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Ive been doing a lot of Salt water fishing the past week and 1/2 
with not much luck but I really need to o at night for decent results. 
The freshwater has finally calmed down now from all the rains so tried 
my luck back at Trout and took home 2 very nice Rainbows. Im not a very 
good photographer at all, ones a 18" and the other a 16". Im taking my 
big brother out to my place on Wednesday night and then we'll have 
dinner of a few more on Thursday. Every time I go there I catch at least
2 very nice trout and usually throw 2 or 3 slightly smaller ones back 
for future catches!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool! So did you get these or the kids?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2011)

Just me today. Ill gladly step aside if the kids ever come though as its a better time watching and teaching them then yanking one myself. Just to see the looks on their faces when a nice one hits that line is priceless!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice.That is some good eating!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, Wade. Just clean 'em, dust them with some seasoned flour and fry them up. My mouth is watering!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats pretty much what Ill be doing with the seasoned flour and egg wash but then wrap in foil and throw them on the grill with some butter inside also.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw on another post (somewhere on this forum) you mentioned fishing for stripers.. Is that the same as white bass? They are also called stripers in Wisconsin. My son and I go to a place in WI where there is no limit on them. We go in the spring during the spawn and catch enough for the year. (200). They are very good if you put them on ice right away and keep them on ice until you clean them. Otherwise they aren't good at all. Just wondering if it is the same fish.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2011)

They are salt water Bass that get up to around 80 lbs. I have never heard of any bass being called white bass.


----------



## lieu (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Wade,
I you google NEW RHODE ISLAND STRIPED BASS RECORD you will see a pic of a 77.4 lb bass that was caught on fathers day. What a monster. He was using eels. 
We use to go and fish for a week off of Block Island from the shore. My buddy caught a 50lb one year on his birthday. Not a bad Birthday gift from mother nature


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Bruce, are they dumping nuclear waste in that area? Do those fish glow in the dark? How old would a fish like that be? I am not a fisherman so I have no idea how long fish live.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2011)

Ct.'s record is 75.6 lbs so not far off. The world record is 92 lbs!!! Imagine hooking on to that cow!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2011)

I just checked the life span and it can be up to 30 years! I nver would have guess that. I would have said maybe 5 to 10 years. I mean, just think of all the things you did up to your 30th birthday.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW!! Definitely not the same as our stripers!! I think yours would be a lot more fun. I guess I should have checked with my son before asking if they were the same. He used to guide salt water fishing out of Ocean City, Md.


----------



## masta (Jun 23, 2011)

RI striper caught on Father's Day was estimated to be 26 years old and only 1.4 lbs short of world record caught on rod and reel back in 1982.
http://boatinglocal.com/fishing/77-4-pound-striper-sets-new-ri-record.html
http://www.striperspace.com/about_striped_bass.html


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2011)

Masta, do you have another addition to the family there?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 24, 2011)

A community fish fry could be had from that one


----------



## masta (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes we do that is my grandson...Shawn Jr.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats "Grandpa"


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats on that Scott! Going for a long ride tonight to meet a fellow fisherman who I met on a fishing forum who has many years in NA fishing and he's going to show me a hot spot and share a few beers. Hopefully I break my bad streak in this dang sodium water tonight!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wade we have white bass here in Arkansas. They generally only get up to a few pounds and look like miniature striped bass. These are probably what Barney is referring to. Also have yellow bass which look basically the same as white but are yellowish instead of white on the sides. Our fresh water striped bass (fresh water relatives of the salt water striped bass, I think) get up to around 30lbs but I've never caught one of those - yet. 

Dang, all this fishing talk is makin' me want to get off my rear, brave the heat and humidity, and head to a lake


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 25, 2011)

You are right dragonmaster! That is the same white bass that we have in WI. In some areas they call them stripers. I talked to my son who formerly guided in Md and he corrected me. Salt water stripers are huge.Different names in various areas!!!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 25, 2011)

Hayward Wi, where I live now is the Musky Capitol. In fact this week is Musky Fest and the town is crowded with Musky Festivities


----------



## masta (Jun 25, 2011)

My oldest son called me earlier and is taking Dad to his secret honey hole late tonight to sling some eels for stripers!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2011)

I grabbed some mackerel and squid for tonight. Dont really have anything to keep eels in but will grab something in awhile for that as Im hitting wally World to get some other stuff anyway. Never played with those eels yet but have read in many places they are great bait for Stripers. Ive heard to keep them on ice so that they go sort of dormant until they hit the water and wake up otherwise they are not fun to get on the hook!!!!! Take some pics there Scott!!!


----------



## masta (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice night fishing with my son at his special spot and it produced 4 nice stripers and 3 were keepers...fish and chips tomorrow!




eels on ice is the way to go Wade......keeps them quiet but still very slimy


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2011)

I got skunked again with the exception of another spider crab!!! I need to get some dang eels. I bought a cooler to hold them or any other bait now so next time. I used squid, mackerel, and threw a ton of hardware out last night. I got a lot f tail slaps but no good hits. Ive been told not to use sand worms by someone as they usually just get very small schoolies but at this point Ill take that if eels dont work over here! I just cant catch a break in the salt water and Ive been almost everywhere in this state now.!!!


----------



## lieu (Jun 26, 2011)

Wade 
How exactly are you setting up your tackle? Are you using any fish finders or " slides"? If its really tail slaps that you are feeling and they are not running with the baits there is something that they are not liking.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, Im running sliding fish finders only in the currents and use no weights when I can do without.


----------



## lieu (Jun 26, 2011)

What about your leader? could they be feeling that? What size hooks? Maybe they are just tiny rats and just mouthing the baits?? Have you tried plugging? A nice small plug with a teaser will usally get those little rats.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

7.0 hook, 25 lb mono with 35 lb mono leader about 2'. Ive been throwing all kinds of lures out there along with a Sluggo. Should be going again Tuesday night and the DEP report says its picking up again where Im going with chunks and live bait.


----------



## lieu (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade,
I gotta tell you,That is the same set up I use so I am stumped. I guess all you can do is keep at it. thats why its called fishing and not catching right?






Is anyone else in the area having any luck?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally had some good luck tonight in the salt water and hooked this big Bluefish which put up one heck of a fight!!!!


----------



## lieu (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Wade,
Just found this picture. Glad to see you are having luck. Hows it been since the 28th? 
Did you see that the new world record bass might have been beaten? I saw a pic today of a bass that was supposed to be 81.8 lbs? WOW what a cow


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, I saw that. Just short of 82 lb caught in my state!!! I went to Rhode Island today and caught Scups almost every cast. I was really going there for Blues or Stripers but there were just too many people out on the point and it seemed like no one could cast straight out so lines were getting tangled constantly so I backed down the Breach-way some and went with the smaller fry. Other than that it seems to want to rain heavy every time I get out to the surf. I went out early this week and with a storm coming. The storm seemed far away still when I was casting until I picked up my pole and took a small shock as I guess some ions were charging up in my rod so I immediately packed it up and git the F out of there with tail between my legs! I did enter a CT Bluefishing contest in which you have 1 1/2 days to catch the biggest Blue. 1st prize is $25,000, 2nd place is $10,000, 3rd is $3,000, 4th and 5th is $1,000 and then all the way down to 32nd place is all $200 a pce. After fisj=hing the beach today I spent 4 hours taking apart all my reels and cleaning them all up. Why, because my kids were at the beach also so I went over to them and put my poles on a chair I brought and my daughter seen the chair and decided she wanted to sit there and put my 3 new poles down in the deep sand getting all the sand deep into all 3 reels.






I could have killed her!!!!!!! I hope I got it all out by 2 of my reels are bait feeders so taking them all apart is a little scary as it gets pretty intricate in there, I did the best I could but can still feel a little grit in there. I pit a lot of lube in there so hopefully it gets worked in to the lube and Ill clean them out again after like 2 more times fishing before the contest hopefully.


----------



## lieu (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Wade,
good luck with the blue fish tourney. Thats quite a nice prize pool. Can you fish from a boat or is it just surf fishing?
I hope that fish from your other post ( a tale of a fish) isnt the one that was just caught.



. 
If you are talking about the bait runners when you say bait feeders I know what your talking about. They do get quite intricate in there.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2011)

From shore or boat for the Tourney. Yes, I am talking about runner. Different brands have different names. Shimano uses Bait Runner, Penn uses Live Liner, Okuma uses Bait Feeder, and Diawa uses Bite &amp; Run.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Aug 8, 2011)

I am not afraid to take anything apart and put it back together again, except a BAITRUNNER!!! Still have some old Mitchell 300s that have been apart hundereds of times since we were kids, they dont really make that little clicking noise anymore but everything else should be ok. CC


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2011)

Went out on a charter boat in Rhode Island and had a blast. My biggest was a 51" Striper but also caught a 39" and a 33" and then some big Blues also. Grabbed a Albacore also. Also caught a small Sea Bass and a small Fluke in which neither where big enough to keep.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2011)

Going out tomorrow and Sunday so hopefully I can catch some more big ones.Going from shore again though but the big fish are starting to come back in as the water is finally starting to cool down.


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 10, 2013)

I fish here in Texas, on the coast...Is the fluke what we call a flounder...
For us, we cant keep anything under 20 inches.
We fish for speckled trout, redfish, flounder, red snapper...mostly
Right now the water is just getting right for our summer fishing.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 10, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I fish here in Texas, on the coast...Is the fluke what we call a flounder...
> For us, we cant keep anything under 20 inches.
> We fish for speckled trout, redfish, flounder, red snapper...mostly
> Right now the water is just getting right for our summer fishing.








Fluke


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2013)

Yes Summer Flounder is Fluke aka Filet of Sole at a restaraunt.


----------



## arcticsid (May 23, 2013)

Holy smokes buddy. Thats one for the books. Can I say right fckng on!!

Thats a beauty for sure.


----------

